# Missing Font issues with LibreOffice



## TedInJax (Feb 25, 2018)

After not being involved with FreeBSD for several years, I have installed 11.1, Xorg, urwfonts, Gnome, and LibreOffice. Followed instructions from he Handbook and did the fonts configurations.  Did a fc-list and see fonts.  when using LibreOffice writer I only see a small group of fonts.  Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting  all of the missing fonts?  It appears there is a stock set of linux inspired fonts showing in LibreOffice.


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 26, 2018)

Whenever I set up LibreOffice on FreeBSD I will run a series of make font directories:

```
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/GentiumBasic/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/LinLibertineG/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/Caladea/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/Carlito/"
```

On the next user session these fonts should be available, based on how you have set up your Xorg. and other configuration files.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 26, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> Whenever I set up LibreOffice on FreeBSD I will run a series of make font directories:
> 
> ```
> # mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
> ...


What about just fc-cache -f -v ?


----------



## TedInJax (Feb 26, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> What about just fc-ca



Thanks for the reply.  I did both suggestions. The mkfontdir commands executed but no joy on more fonts.  The fc-cache command ran showed the results and stated that it had succeeded. However,  no additional fonts are available in LibreOffice font selection.

Here's what I did:
Installed Freebsd  11.1 with no issues that I am aware of.
Installed x.org using pkg install with no problems
Installed gnome using pkg install with no  reported issues
made config changes to have gnome start after boot  with dbus enable, hald enable, gnome enable, gdm enable
Added urwfonts with the pkg install
Added FontPath for urwfonts to xorg.conf

When I do an fc-list I see a lot of fonts, but none of the ones I would like to see in LibreOffice (helvatica, times, gothic etc. do not show up.
I see liberation, droid, carlito, caleda and others I have never seen before.

I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 26, 2018)

There are other threads regarding Helvetica (non-bitmap) here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-can-i-use-non-bitmap-helvetica-on-freebsd.62691/

and another:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ugly-fonts-on-some-websites.61501/


----------



## TedInJax (Feb 26, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> There are other threads regarding Helvetica (non-bitmap) here:
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-can-i-use-non-bitmap-helvetica-on-freebsd.62691/
> 
> and another:
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ugly-fonts-on-some-websites.61501/


Thanks Bookwormep for the reply;  nice reading however, it has little if anything to do with my original post about why no fonts other than the ones that were selectable when I first installed LibreOffice.  I am not specifically looking for Helvetica just offering it as one of the fonts of all the ones that are listed as available when an fc-list command is executed. Again thanks for the reply. It is appreciated.


----------



## TedInJax (Feb 26, 2018)

I do not know if the problem I am having has to do with Gnome configuration or possible xorg configuration.  When I installed them everything came up and worked.  The only issue is selectable fonts in LibreOffice.  The Freebsd Handbook states that xorg usually detects and configures automatically based on detected installed hardware; which it seems to have done.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 27, 2018)

TedInJax said:


> I do not know if the problem I am having has to do with Gnome configuration or possible xorg configuration.  When I installed them everything came up and worked.  The only issue is selectable fonts in LibreOffice.  The Freebsd Handbook states that xorg usually detects and configures automatically based on detected installed hardware; which it seems to have done.


This OS sucks for a Desktop user. Yes, it's true. it's damn true. They didn't spend time to improve it, but have time for something like the CoC.

Anyways, try copy your desired font to ~/.fonts and run fc-cache -f -v as root. If it still can't detect it's because you're out of luck. Try another DE not the Linuxism GNOME3, if the bugs still their fire a bug report and wipe this stupid BSD with a prober out of the box Linux distro. Sincere.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2018)

TedInJax, when I install new fonts to use with graphics/gimp I extract them as root directly into the /usr/local/share/fonts directory. Then run `# rehash`. I don't add them to an xorg doc and they are still there for use after I reboot.

It does have the tendency to freeze x11-fm/xfe on occasion when extracting and you have to kill the process from `# top`, and someone will probably say this is a bad idea, but I've done it for years. It's how I made my site logo with the Arabolical font.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> This OS sucks for a Desktop user. Yes, it's true. it's damn true. They didn't spend time to improve it, but have time for something like the CoC.
> 
> Anyways, try copy your desired font to ~/.fonts and run fc-cache -f -v as root. If it still can't detect it's because you're out of luck. Try another DE not the Linuxism GNOME3, if the bugs still their fire a bug report and wipe this stupid BSD with a prober out of the box Linux distro. Sincere.



Sorry about that you don't like this OS like a desktop system. But this is what there is. It's what he choose.
Look, i don't have favoritism nor proselytism for one or other kind of system. Because i consider that it's a question about politic and personal likes. The things you like could be not the same for others. So, try to don't spit your hate just because you don't like it.
I came from windows. I came from linux.
None of those are better nor worse than bsd. They are just more usable for a basic user that wants a simple OS.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> This OS sucks for a Desktop user. Yes, it's true. it's damn true. They didn't spend time to improve it, but have time for something like the CoC.
> 
> Anyways, try copy your desired font to ~/.fonts and run fc-cache -f -v as root. If it still can't detect it's because you're out of luck. Try another DE not the Linuxism GNOME3, if the bugs still their fire a bug report and wipe this stupid BSD with a prober out of the box Linux distro. Sincere.



So, as you say that this is "a bad system" (like if something like that exists), do what you said: install linux.
But don't complain about the choices of others, because you have no idea for why they use this OS instead of others.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 28, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> So, as you say that this is "a bad system" (like if something like that exists), do what you said: install linux.
> But don't complain about the choices of others, because you have no idea for why they use this OS instead of others.


Yes, I done what I said. I'm using MXLinux now, only keep FreeBSD alongside to test but never for daily use.

I don't complain anything, guy. I said very clear: this thing is not suitable for this job, but if you want to try it anyway be prepared to such situation, other way use the more suitable ones. It's all.


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally, you could run a few more - make font directories:

```
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
# mkfontdir "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
```

I know there are graphic artists, publishers and multi-lingual users who need an extensive fonts library for their purposes. The ones I have offered as examples of the most basic ones used with Xorg on a regular base system. I hope this helps you!


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 1, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> Yes, I done what I said. I'm using MXLinux now, only keep FreeBSD alongside to test but never for daily use.
> 
> I don't complain anything, guy. I said very clear: this thing is not suitable for this job, but if you want to try it anyway be prepared to such situation, other way use the more suitable ones. It's all.



I don't understand what you mean. You are telling me, that i need to be prepared for use FBSD like desktop system?


----------

